
Show HN: A job board for developers considering part-time remote contract jobs - anon1094
https://remotefreelancers.com/jobs
======
anon1094
Hey HN, I'm Derick the creator of Remotefreelancers.

There are a lot of good part-time and contract positions posted in various
locations. My biggest dilemma as a remote front-end freelance developer was
finding them in one location.

I built this job board to hopefully make it easier for remote developers
interested in these types of positions without wasting hours every day
searching for them.

Why:

1\. There's too many job boards to keep track of. 2\. Remote jobs and projects
are also posted on job boards that are not specifically remote. 3\. Many
developers are looking for specific type of work (only part-time for example),
and sorting to find exactly what you want as a developer is a mission.

Let me know if it helps you and how I can make it better.

